# Salvia divinorum extraction and refinement tech



## Dusenostachys (Jan 26, 2006)

Salvia divinorum is a legal (so far) psychoactive plant. I am not sure how many in the Alaska community has heard of this plant but I have been working with it for four years now and have developed an extraction tech for it which works very well.

I just put some finishing touches on a adobe reader 2.2 meg Chilled Acetone Extraction.pdf document for Salvia divinorum which has lots of photos to help guide you through the process. Nothing newer than I have put up before, but easier to understand with more than 50 photographs.

Other Salvia divinorum extraction related documents and photographs of crystalline salvinorin can also be viewed or downloaded from http://www.imageevent.com/sphere 







I'm not a pot smoker, but enjoy the effects of Salvia divinorum.

«:::C:::» «:::H:::» «:::E:::» «:::E:::» «:::R:::» «:::S:::» from a fellow Alaskan!


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 26, 2006)

For more information on Salvia divinorum see http://www.sagewisdom.org


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 26, 2006)

ewww that shit is gross, gives u a headache after you "trip" and is deffinetly not anything cool....


----------



## Mutt (Jan 26, 2006)

I heard it is illegal in La. or Missippi something like that. I don't know about it, I will stick with my bud. I heard either you like it or hate, most I read hate it.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 26, 2006)

its legal most places in the US, its sold in headshops everywhere around my area....they have the leafs and the extract. the extract comes in 10x 20x and 30x, ive tried it all.


it basically makes you see stuff like its a cartoon, you laugh really hard for mintues straight, you trip, and get realllly realllly tired afterwards.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 26, 2006)

Bubonic Chronic said:
			
		

> and get realllly realllly tired afterwards.


 
Sounds like to me that sticking to shrooms is the best bet. I stick to bud and stuff. Doesn't sound like its worth it for a quick trip.

It was Louisiana that made it illegal. California is starting to get it illegal too.
I knew there was something about it lately. Another plant illegalized what next tomatos?

http://www.erowid.org/plants/salvia/salvia_law.shtml


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought it should only be right if i had written this comment while under the effects of Salvia Divinorum. So i Picked up my bag which I have stashed along with some of my other herbs and such. Packed a bowl in my bong which badly is in need of a bath, she is getting dirty, so what better a time to smoke some salvia. I though since you all have been leaving several negitive aspects i would leave in my own words the goodness of her smoke. She has shown me some real treats, she gives me an introspective look at our everyday life, again shown me life upon life upon life, seems as if i could go on for miles, and miles... If your looking for a quicker high thats gonna leave you in another kind of world you should occassionly hit up the Salvia. Don't use it all the time but it is something different. It's not the same old same old. I'm sure as far as hallucanigenics there are far better than salvia but it is good. The taste can be bitter and to some god awful, but you grow to like it. I only get headaches if smoking a large amount. But why smoke a large amount when with one good bong hit i am left trippin? So I leave you with this comment when you want something different try out the Salvia.


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 27, 2006)

it takes awhile to become accustomed to salvia and what it has to offer. Most individuals don't like it which is a good thing for those of us who do, maybe there is a chance it will remain legal because of that. Yes, it has been outlawed in some states and cities, but not on a federal level.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

I read the extraction process. What I don't get, It can't be that good of a trip. Thus it would not be legal. If I was willing to do all that for Salvia Extract, why not get some Tricocereus pachanoi Cacti (San Pedro). and extract something much better(also can be much less combustable). Mescaline, that is a trip worth the trouble. The cacti itself is legal, It is even found in the atrium of some of the Federal buildings in Washigton. Mail order as much as you want.

I'll try this Salvia extract once. Just to see, as I won't knock anything too much without trying first (except meth and crap that I know is plain stupid). Which I have tried almost everything back in my young and dumb days.


Here is the extraction process for Mescaline. Just for extraction topics.
http://www.clearwhitelight.org/hatter/extract.htm

Edit: Note: When the process of Mescaline extraction has commenced, This becomes a serious felony charge.


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 27, 2006)

I can't compare Saliva to other things from personal experience because I have none, but I can tell you than Salvia is severely under rated for its potential because most individuals do not get much if any effect the first few tries, although there are some who do I believe they are in the minority.

It took me close to a dozen tries before salvia had any effect for me, smoking 75 to 100 mg of what is called 6X enhanced Salvia divinorum leaf which has six times as much salvinorin infused back into the leaf than what is normally in it. When it finally did work I fell into a complete trance and saw a panoramic expanse of a universe filled with spheres which filled my vision into an infinity of them into the distance, each perfectly spaced from one another in patterns which reminded me of fractals. When I was viewing this I had no recollection of who I was or how I got there, a complete blank existing as only awareness. When I came out of it all I could do was say whoa! 

I have had many "breakthrough" visions smoking salvia divinorum but the intensity of this psychedelic is extreme, causing me to shy away from using it anymore. I probably smoked this leaf about a hundred times over a period of a year but only twice in the last four years. The last two times I tried it I saw nothing, but it caused me to go into a laughing fit far more intense than what laughing gas can produce. Not the effect I was attracted to salvia for and nothing I enjoy going through. Apparently, I have to become resensitized to salvia once more, requiring me to smoke it a few times before I can have a vision again. 

Salvia divinorum is the real thing, but it takes time to get it to work. Salvinorin is a very serious substance, not a party drug, purely introspective. Not something I would ever choose to use in a setting with others around me who might disturb the experience. Only in a very quiet darkened room, closing my eyes as soon as I inhale, holding the smoke for as long as I can to get maximum effect from a dose.

RE: Mescaline. I have been reading about this substance along with DMT for some time but have never gone in that direction. One of the reasons I use Salvia divinorum is because it is legal, if it were illegal I wouldn't be using it. It is a sad thing that many plants are illegal for us to use or process, something I disagree with. The war on drugs has gone way too far taking away our personal ability to persue happyness in what ever form, as long as it doesn't take away the liberty of another I see no issue with smoking pot or what ever, just that I don't like it myself but I support the freedom to do so.

Thanks for the link for cacti extraction, I recently came across another one with photographs you might find interesting: http://www.drugs-forum.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=3797

Here is a link to a current discussion regarding reverse tolerance effects: http://www.entheogen.com/forum/showthread.php?p=45521#post45521


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm not an extract kinda person myself I smoke the dried leaves... so.. I can't say from experiance using extract.   


http://www.iamshaman.com/botanicals.htm

You can read up on many other kinds of plants that have a little more to offer than Oxygen or Food....  

Please before you try any type of real herbal/dried leaf/powder ect. read up on the plant and what it can and can't do.. some of these plants that can cause hypnotic effects or hallucinations or anything can be very deadly... IE.) *Datura stramonium*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

You can extract Mesc. without using dangerous chemicals. It is simply a way of making a sort of tea. Which is the way I think it should be done. Natures and the Shamans way. The same goes for anything. Peyote, Salvia, MJ etc. By introducing chemicals that are known to be very dangerous, like the sulfuric acid and Ether. Makes the end product very unnatural, you can say that all elements have been removed, but how do you test for sure in a home lab?.  My opinion. 

Thanks erowid.
http://www.erowid.org/plants/cacti/cacti_preparation2.shtml

Well, this went way off topic. sorry.


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, I see your point about chemicals, they are harsh on plant extracts. The guy who started iamshaman.com got his first go in business when I taught him how to extract and refine salvinorin so that he could make standardized leaf. He made enough money off of Salvia to bootstrap his business enough to now sell all kinds of things, some of them dangerous if improperly used. That is why he claims nothing he sells is for use as a food or drug, in so many words. Liabilities.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

I am very experienced in Hallucinogenics. Unfortunately have not done Peyote, It take 15+yrs to grow. Good luck finding a source due to the potency (nobody likes paying there dues for a good trip anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )and the fact it is becoming extinct in nature.

I found that Mescaline which is more of an ordered experience and less chaotic than mushrooms. Both have there vision experience. LSD used to way back when, but not with the crap that is out there now. I tried it again 8 yrs. ago and that was it.

The true vision cannot be described, and was not found by any other means for me other than mescaline. LSD gave me more of a series of epiphanies than anything else. Mushrooms well that depended on how well they were harvested.

I can't see a short lived trip giving me that kind of vision. I had to be out "camping" for a whole weekend to achieve that. No disturbance, no social activity. Just a shear trip with two others there, one to make sure I didn't lose my marbles, the other to keep me company riding shotgun with me.

Peyote is legal in Canada. I would take a trip (your from Alaska) there are some places you can get it in Canada, and is worth the experience from a mescaline stand point (I want to try peyote before i die). If you truly love those visions give it a try.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am very experienced in Hallucinogenics. Unfortunately have not done Peyote, It take 15+yrs to grow. Good luck finding a source due to the potency (nobody likes paying there dues for a good trip anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As with all Hallucinogenics, Peyote is only as interesting as the person using it. I've done em all. The best was the LSD that the German government lets the Frei University in Berlin make in their labs. Back in the 60's there was a rash of garage lab LSD in Germany and it caused a shit load of deaths, comas and shit. That's when they started making pure stuff in the University. They sell it legally at the clubs for a buck a hit. Using it, I've tripped almost 500 times. Awesome acid. I wonder if they still make it.

Shrooms are fun, but unpredictable. I've had good and bad. Stateside acid, I've tried it, but it's not in the same league as the German stuff.

Peyote was the most powerful trippin I've ever experienced. With other Hallucinogenics, I've always held some control over my actions. Not much in some cases, but always some. With Peyote, each time, it was like being totally out of control. I went where my mind wanted to go. Period. There was no option of turning the trip. Peyote is not for those with any negative issues that they're hiding within them. The Peyote will find them and make you deal with them. YOU are not in control in even the slightest way. The Native American that became friends with me at that part of my life had to introduce me to the tribes medicine man before he would let me have any. That medicine man was one sharp dude. We talked for about an hour and all of a sudden he just reached out and handed my a little leather bag and told me to learn from my trips. I did. It turned out that he'd given me enough for 20+ trips. I still give Peyote credit for helping me figure out exactly where my mind would be for the rest of my life. It's been 35 years since that happened and I can still say the same thing.

Here's the down side. EVERY TIME I saw someone use Hallucinogenics, that had negative issues, they tripped out bad. EVERY TIME. No exceptions. When, and if anyone tries trippin, remember what I just said. It can **** your mind up just as well as be good. No foolin. I've helped more than one person keep from wasting themselves while trippin. I'm talkin wasting as in killing themselves. Trippin is not for anyone who is a follower. It's for those who are leaders. It's a mind set thing.

Life is for fun. Just lay back and enjoy the ride. No stress ever helped anyone become a better person. Only good things do that. Stressful shit just makes stressful people.


----------



## pranicfever (Jan 27, 2006)

Amen to that stoney.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Amen to that stoney.


You got it man!

Hey, once upon a time, I had some damn good times in Gettysburg PA. There used to be a club named "The Retreat" that had great bands and LOTS of wimin!

I wonder if that place is still there?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Here's the down side. EVERY TIME I saw someone use Hallucinogenics, that had negative issues, they tripped out bad. EVERY TIME. No exceptions. When, and if anyone tries trippin, remember what I just said. It can **** your mind up just as well as be good. No foolin. I've helped more than one person keep from wasting themselves while trippin. I'm talkin wasting as in killing themselves. Trippin is not for anyone who is a follower. It's for those who are leaders. It's a mind set thing.


 
Let me add, everyone has negative issues, everyone. It is all in how you handle them. From my experiences, the trip will intensify all those emotions. For those you are going to try tripping, remember it is a drug, you will come down sooner or later. You might not be the same, and the people that you thought were close might not be after, but you will come down. Just pay attention to the faces around you, I liked the fact tripping stripped away the mask. Wow memories, that is a trip in itself.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 27, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Let me add, everyone has negative issues, everyone. It is all in how you handle them. From my experiences, the trip will intensify all those emotions. For those you are going to try tripping, remember it is a drug, you will come down sooner or later. You might not be the same, and the people that you thought were close might not be after, but you will come down. Just pay attention to the faces around you, I liked the fact tripping stripped away the mask. Wow memories, that is a trip in itself.


That's a fact dude. The negative issues I'm speaking of are the suicide thing, the violence thing and that type of negative. People with those problems should never do acid. It's like asking for life to kick your ass.

On the other hand, people who are just basically really good people inside, are absolutly the best to trip with. Man, I've had some great times that way.

Damn I miss that.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 27, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> the violence thing and that type of negative.


 
I tripped with a dude, (speaking of the mask) that scared the living shit out of me (we were freinds for years), His eyes, something wasn't right during or after that night. Never tripped or really hung out with him again. (He did flip a lid and took 4 of us to get him under control, I felt really bad for the other guy).


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 27, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> That's a fact dude. The negative issues I'm speaking of are the suicide thing, the violence thing and that type of negative. People with those problems should never do acid. It's like asking for life to kick your ass.
> 
> On the other hand, people who are just basically really good people inside, are absolutly the best to trip with. Man, I've had some great times that way.
> 
> Damn I miss that.


 
Nice thing about Salvia divinorum or its active principal salvinorin is that the experience is over after 10-20 minutes except for a reduction to fine motor control which lasts for about 2 hours. This substance can be strongly inebriating for 30 minutes but the actual experience, if you are going to have a vision lasts just a few minutes for me, 5 to 7 minutes max but the strong effect to motor control can last for 20 to 30 minutes when I use it.

My mind is never clouded by the use of Salvia divinorum, always just as sharp as normal, but it will cause one to feel like that have had too much alcohol for a few minutes after use so it is best not to walk for awhile. Individuals new to Salvia should probably have a sitter with them when using it, about 5 percent of the people who use too much end up frightened by the intensity of the effects and want to run away, but can't and could end up hurting themselves. This is only 5 percent of the ones who use too much so not as common as it might sound because it is very difficult to get too much if smoking 6x enhanced leaf, at least, in my case because I can't hold the smoke from too much 6x leaf making it nearly impossible for me to get too much.

However, when trying to smoke higher concentrated extracts such as 10X it is easy to get too much, so if starting out be careful when using something that strong and be sure to have a sitter when new to it.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 28, 2006)

angels trumpets are where its at....my next door neighboor used to have a fat garden of them...and once in a while I would eat about 8 leaves and venture off into la la land for half a day


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 28, 2006)

Don't cut your penis off: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/987627/posts


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 28, 2006)

Dusenostachys said:
			
		

> Don't cut your penis off: http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/987627/posts




it was said earlier and I am a firm believer in, your trip can only be as crazy as you are.


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 28, 2006)

That fellow was one crazy guy then, making tea out of trumpet angel and cutting his parts off. Scary.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 28, 2006)

Dusenostachys said:
			
		

> That fellow was one crazy guy then, making tea out of trumpet angel and cutting his parts off. Scary.


 
Hey blame it on the drug if you want, but the dude had issues before he took it. guaranteed. If I had problems with my sexuality and my tongue trippin would not be the best idea.


----------



## Dusenostachys (Jan 30, 2006)

You have educated me, turned my opinion around. Thanks.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 5, 2006)

Me and a buddy got 2 hits of acid from his highs dealer(He bought them both and let me have one of them for nothing, not sire what he paid) and each took one. We both had a great trip for over 12 hours and then I slept for the same amount of time. Acid is WAY better than salvia and much less nauseating than shrooms which i did for many years. I would recommend it to anyone that can get it from a reliable source/chemist and do it in a safe atmosphere and doesn't have any current emotional issues.


----------

